# Driver question



## weebster (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi there, I have posted a couple of times before with driver questions and got some good advice. I have been looking at buying a new driver either a hi-bore or cobra LDM. Currently have a chance to purchase a new hi bore with a blue pro launch shaft for $150.00.
I guess my question is should I spend more money and get go to a local golf shop and get measured for the correct fit?

I do not have a fast swing speed and have a slice problem which tells me the offset cobra may be better or will the hi-bore be sufficent. Thanks


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Usually the "FIT" will go a long ways to fixing the slice problem, that and maybe a lesson or two, then its just your personal preference, which ever one "FEELS" the best in your hands, feeling good about a club can go a long ways to improving your confidence and your score.

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with 65, get fitted first. Based on the fact you have a slower SS, I predict that the Cobra may suit you better than the Highbore. The Highbore is a much shroter club, and the Cobra should give you more distance. I'll assume you are talking about the regular one, not the XL right? Have you gone to a launch monitor to see what driver actually fits your style best? There are lots of good clubs out there..have you tried the FT-i?


----------



## weebster (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. The Hi-bore is not the XL, Sounds like the Cobra might be a better fit for me. Have not been to a launch monitor but plan on visiting the local golf store here in Vancouver to get fitted and see what they suggest.


----------

